# ICD-9-CM history of endometriosis



## Charlescoder (Sep 20, 2011)

Total noob here (taking CPC exam 09/24).  Would V10.40 be the correct code for a patient with a (personal) history of endometriosis?  Thanks!  --Charles


----------



## Charlescoder (Sep 20, 2011)

Please disregard the above query.  I realize now that the V code I cited is for personal history of malignant neoplasm, female genital organ.   Sorry.


----------

